# Probleme beim Netzwerkaufbau



## logi80 (7. März 2008)

Hi logi80 begrüßt euch,

ich bin neu in diesem Forum und/ oder auch beim Thema Linux. Meine Verbindung läuft über eine >Fritz!Box< (Fon WLAN 7170) als DSL-Router mit Flatrate. Die Adresse in der Netzwerk–Software wird über einen „DHCP-Server“ vergeben. Mein Server ist ein WLAN mit einer ISDN –Anlage (-> Eumex 504 PC USB). Gefahren wird es mit 3DSL 1 & 1 Internet inklusive WLAN –USB –Stick und dieses mit einem Wind. xppro –Rechner.
Für mich stellt sich folgendes Problem: Mein Rechner, ohne die TK –Anlage, steht im Keller, muss dadurch zwei Wände (à eine ist die Außenwand) erst überwinden, das sind ca. 16m und noch mal draußen bis zum Pavillon weitere 80 bis 100m. Kann sich trotzdem ein Netzwerk zwischen meinem Router im Keller und meinem Notebook herstellen lassen? Danke an das Forum.

mfg,
logi80


----------



## o.meyer (8. März 2008)

Hi logi80,

Wände (besonders Stahlbetonwände) können die Reichweite drastisch verkürzen. Solltest Du Probleme haben eine Verbindung herzustellen, kannst Du versuchen, die Position der Fritz!Box zu verändern - manchmal hilft das schon. Ansonsten solltes Du überlegen, den Router doch in einer anderen Etage aufzustellen - oder falls das nicht möglich ist einen Repeater zu verwenden.

Grüße,

Olli


----------



## planet_fox (8. März 2008)

eine weitere Möglichkeit wer wenn ein geschlossener stromkreis besteht mit Strom zu übertragen (dlan). Gibts mittlerweile auch von mehreren Herstellern. Hab es schon bei zwei drei Kunden im Einsatz. 


cu

Alex


----------

